# Past catches from West Branch



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

This is from West Branch end of 2009. the picture was taken just after this fish beat me up.








these two pictures are from end of 2010.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That Mirror Carp is pretty.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught tons of fish at WB back in the days. I believe between 3 of us we probably caught 200+ fish over 2-3days. Great place. Missed it baad.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> Caught tons of fish at WB back in the days. I believe between 3 of us we probably caught 200+ fish over 2-3days. Great place. Missed it baad.



Ya that's a heck of a good BIG Carp lake.


----------

